# Zine Contributions Requested



## frankie b sick (May 16, 2007)

Hey all. It seems that I am creating a zine-type project. It's focus is living without the system in which we find ourselves submerged--living wild in the city. It will cover things such as eating, sleeping, etc without using the system (ie: food banks, money, etc). Also establishing community and facing police and other related things.
If you have anything you would like to add that you think fits in with this be it art work, poetry or an article/articles, please send it my way. I would be so happy to include your contributions. 
I am hoping to be able to work it so that I can send contributers the zine once completed so that they can distribute it in their areas as well.
Thanks for you time. ^^

-Sarah Christina


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 8, 2007)

Are you still taking things, or is the zine about done?


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 13, 2007)

Feral Foraging
that's one I just saw today, but I don't read many zines so I don't have any others off the top of my head


----------



## EaznaZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Dumps and apartment dumpsters at night can give you enough to make a place. Cob houses, cob or some other mud-like bread oven, gardening, irrigation to your place, if you're not right by a river...lighting a fire without paper (preferably bowdrill), how to chop and saw wood, how to build shelters such as wikiups, tipis, cabins, carboard houses, etc. I'm sure there's tons more

I love learning woods living tactics, but the more time I spend in the woods, the more I realize how much I have to learn


----------

